

GridVid.Me Launches Low-Cost Cloud Video Encoding Solution - jmartens
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/05/gridvid-me-launches-low-cost-video-encoding-to-compete-with-zencoder-and-encoding-com/

======
rorrr
It sounds awesome for some large website with tons of videos, but for personal
use you need a really fast uplink to make use of that service.

